# بطل تقاطعنى



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

مرة واحد لقى اخوه الصغير حاطت لزقة طبية قال له ايه الي حصلك اتعورت ولا إيه قال اخوه انا أقولك على الي حصل أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه ........قال أخوه اكيد وقعت فتعورت ....راح الصغير قال له لا أنا أقولك من الأول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة ......الكبير قال له اكيد اتكعبلت فتعورت .....الصغير قال له بطل تقاطعني انا أقولك من الاول انا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل .........الكبير اكيد وقعت من فوقه فتعورت ........الصغير انت بتفول عليا لية أنا اقولك من الاول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار..........الكبير أكيد إتحرقت وأنت بتولعة .........الصغير أنا زهقت منك أنا أقولك من الأول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادةفخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان أفتحه ..........الكبير أكيد طلعوا حراميه وضربوك ...........الصغير أبوس ايدك بطل تقاطعني أنا أقولك من الاول انا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت اشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان افتحه طلع راجل اداني صندوق جيت أفتحة ...........الكبير أكيد كان فيه قنبلة عورتك .............الصغير أنا مش عارف أعمل معاك ايه أنا اقولك من الاول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان افتحه طلع راجل اداني صندوق جيت أفتحه لما فتحته لقيت جواة صندوق وجوه الثاني صندوق ثالث وجوه الثالث صندوق رابع بفتح الرابع لقيت اللزقة دي معرفتش اعمل بيها ايه فحطتها على ايدي​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسباب مقنعة جدا
انة يحط البلستر
واخوه عمال يقطعوة والتانى ارفنى فى عشتى
مرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا *_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
جميل  اووووووووووى
ميرسىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اسباب مقنعة جدا*
> *انة يحط البلستر*
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نفرتارى ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> _*ميرسى جدا *_​
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *جميل اووووووووووى*
> *ميرسىىىىىىىىى*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مارى جريس

​
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلوة يا كوكو

ميرسى يافندم 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ابو كف ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلوة يا كوكو​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ام جه الظابط ومسك الحرامي
ههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*لعشقي الرخامه*

مرة واحد لقى اخوه الصغير حاطت لزقة طبية قال له ايه الي حصلك اتعورت ولا إيه قال اخوه انا أقولك على الي حصل أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه ........قال أخوه اكيد وقعت فتعورت ....راح الصغير قال له لا أنا أقولك من الأول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة ......الكبير قال له اكيد اتكعبلت فتعورت .....الصغير قال له بطل تقاطعني انا أقولك من الاول انا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل .........الكبير اكيد وقعت من فوقه فتعورت ........الصغير انت بتفول عليا لية أنا اقولك من الاول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار..........الكبير أكيد إتحرقت وأنت بتولعة .........الصغير أنا زهقت منك أنا أقولك من الأول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادةفخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان أفتحه ..........الكبير أكيد طلعوا حراميه وضربوك ...........الصغير أبوس ايدك بطل تقاطعني أنا أقولك من الاول انا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت اشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان افتحه طلع راجل اداني صندوق جيت أفتحة ...........الكبير أكيد كان فيه قنبلة عورتك .............الصغير أنا مش عارف أعمل معاك ايه أنا اقولك من الاول أنا كنت نايم على السرير وأنا نازل منه مشيت على السجادة فخرجت من الغرفة ورحت للسلم عشان أنزل بعد ما نزلت رحت للثلاجة وطلعت بيض ورحت أشغل البوتوجار فراح الباب خبط رحت عشان افتحه طلع راجل اداني صندوق جيت أفتحه لما فتحته لقيت جواة صندوق وجوه الثاني صندوق ثالث وجوه الثالث صندوق رابع بفتح الرابع لقيت اللزقة دي معرفتش اعمل بيها ايه فحطتها على ايدي






منقول


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

*ههههههههههههه


مررررررررررررررسي​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

*ههههههههههه

حلوووووووه اوووى

شكراااااااااااا*


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

انتي التحفه


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ميرسيييييييييييييييي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

شكرا  لاحلا ماري


----------



## zama (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ههههههههههههه
الحكاية حلوة أوى أوى..
أشكرك..


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

العفوااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ههههههههههههههه

جميله 

ميررررسى ليكى
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

حلوة كتير


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ميرسييييييييي ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## youo92 (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

ميرسيييي كتير ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لعشقي الرخامه*

*هههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى 
بجد حلوة
يا يويو يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (17 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عارف يا كو كو ل انته قدمى ههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره*​
> 
> 
> *سلام ونعمة..*​


 
يا واخد بالك انت:t30:

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> عارف يا كو كو ل انته قدمى ههههههههههههههههههه​


 
ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟:t9:​


----------



## monmooon (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك يا كوكو طلعت روحي 
لا بس بجد لذيذ مرسي ليك خالص*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

بعد الشر

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مون مون

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه
فكرة منطقيه برضو خسارة يرميها ليه يلطعها في اي حته 
مرسي ياكوكو
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بوبا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا المجدليه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه وانا صراحه لا اجرؤ على ان اقولها لحد بخاف اتعور بجد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا فؤاد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يونيو 2009)

_ربنا يديهم الصحة_
_ههههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير كوكو _
_تسلم ايدك_
_ يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة الاخ الصغير لى حق يتنرفزمن اخوه*
*انا لو مكانه كنت عورته و استعملت البلستر*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررررررسى يا كوكو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مريم


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

